# New Lelit Elizabeth - steam stuck on



## stevie6 (Feb 10, 2021)

Just received a brand new Lelit Elizabeth. Filled it with water and fired it up. Temp reaches 95 and steam starts to come out of the steam wand. Can't find any way to turn that off. Steam knob on the right does nothing. Appears to just be spinning around its shaft without actually doing anything to regulate the steam. Any ideas?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Pull the knob off, have a look, if it all looks fine, then see if you can fit it back on correctly and push it in all the way.


----------



## stevie6 (Feb 10, 2021)

Just did that. Pushed in fully. No luck. Still doesn't do anything. Just seems to be spinning.

When I let the machine cool down, and took the knob off, I could see there was a flat point on the shaft. Hole in the knob has square bottom. But also a small metal bar opposite. Seems to fit best with D part of shaft aligning with flat bit of knob, and the metal bar part contacting the circular part of the shaft. But shaft won't turn. Can't get it to turn manually with knob off. Not sure how much resistance this should have. Certainly can't turn it with my fingers. And don't want to try pliers.

I am assuming this is knackered and machine needs replaced.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@stevie6 - Brand new machine. Contact the retailer. that's the best you can do.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Take some photos and as the retailer. I'm sure you would know how to fit an appliance knob, it all sounds OK so presumably something else is going on if the knob is spinning freely and not closing the valve.


----------



## stevie6 (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes - the knob should really only go on one way to fit the profile of the D shaft and grip the flat bit.

Have contacted the retailer. Assume they will get back to me tomorrow. Annoying - was looking forward to some coffee.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## stevie6 (Feb 10, 2021)

Managed to fix it. At least to the point of getting the steam to go off. Machine needed to really cool down completely - less expansion - before the knob fitted on correctly to the point where it does turn the shaft. Will try later to make sure it works OK when back up to temperature.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The shaft of the knob actually partly goes inside the case when pushed in fully, yours might have caught the edge of the hole...just ease it about a Tad and make sure it's fully pushed in.


----------



## stevie6 (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes, I think that was the problem. Appears to work now correctly seated.

Just need to work out how to work the rest of it. Your video very useful.


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

My steam knob has just done the same thing! I've only had the machine 5 weeks and this morning I made a coffee, turned the steam on and it wouldn't turn off. Perhaps it is a problem with the Elizabeth, has anyone else experienced it? The knob does feel rather flimsy compared to the rest of the machine. I'm contacting the retailer on Monday hopefully they will be able to sort it out for me although I'll be sad to post it back for a repair as it makes great coffee


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Priscilla said:


> My steam knob has just done the same thing! I've only had the machine 5 weeks and this morning I made a coffee, turned the steam on and it wouldn't turn off. Perhaps it is a problem with the Elizabeth, has anyone else experienced it? The knob does feel rather flimsy compared to the rest of the machine. I'm contacting the retailer on Monday hopefully they will be able to sort it out for me although I'll be sad to post it back for a repair as it makes great coffee


 Is the knob fully pushed in, the shaft of the knob must actually go inside the hole of the case, not level with it.


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks @DaveC that's really helpful. I've had a go at shoving it back on, but it won't budge. I've measured the inside of the knob and compared this with the length of shank available and I think it's all the way in, it's just not gripping tight enough to get enough purchase to turn it (or it's jammed). Looking at the pictures it's not on as far as yours is! Do you know of a different knob I could purchase that would fit? Is it a standard size?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Priscilla That looks OK. Might be worth pulling the knob off and closing the valve (freeing it up) with pliers...in case it was just opened too hard? Long nosed pliers if you have them.

The knob is a really non standard size...trying to find a metal replacement has proven elusive.

p.s. you can also check the knob is OK inside


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Priscilla - when you rotate the knob with and observe the shaft on the other wise hi side the machine as per se) does it rotate?

As Dave says, remove the knob and see if it's damaged. What sort of force do you often apply when closing or open? Do you open it all the way until it locks?


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you @DavecUK and @MediumRoastSteam I've attached a picture of the inside of the knob, it's ok I think. The knob rotates, but the shank does not, it is slipping around. I wasn't opening the steamer particularly vigorously and it didn't feel like it locked open. Slightly nervous about trying the pliers - can I damage the machine by doing it or is it pretty safe?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Check with the retailer, to see if they are OK with you trying to free it up using pliers...if they are you have nothing to loose. Just be careful not to scratch the case.

The worrying bit is the knob rotating but the shaft not moving....that's not right, and I hope the inside of the knob has not been rounded out.. I can't see deep inside as it's not square on, but it looks like it might be OK. As steam valves should only ever be closed gently and never opened completely...you should be OK....unless of course the valve has a fault.

P.S If the shaft moves really easily with pliers...then the knob probably wasn't pushed in all the way


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Priscilla - if you want to rule out the knob being damaged, check a few posts around this thread:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53045-new-upgraded-lelit-on-the-block-elizabeth/?do=embed&comment=786098&embedComment=786098&embedDo=findComment

you can try a different know and see how it goes. They don't cost a great deal.

I'm extremely gentle with the steam knob on my machine. I close it very gently, and I never open all the way (I.e.: go all the way gently and then back 1/4 turn - and then remember roughly where the position is).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Priscilla How did it go, any news?


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you @MediumRoastSteam and @DavecUK, I called my seller who suggested the pliers but the shaft wouldn't budge. I've sent it back today for repairs and am interested to hear what the problem is. I'm going to try and find a new knob anyhow as the current one feels a bit plastic - I wish they did a walnut upgrade kit for the Elizabeth it would look great with a new steam knob and handle on the portafilter..... I will update you with more information when I have it. The machine should arrive with them by lunchtime tomorrow


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Priscilla said:


> Thank you @MediumRoastSteam and @DavecUK, I called my seller who suggested the pliers but the shaft wouldn't budge. I've sent it back today for repairs and am interested to hear what the problem is. I'm going to try and find a new knob anyhow as the current one feels a bit plastic - I wish they did a walnut upgrade kit for the Elizabeth it would look great with a new steam knob and handle on the portafilter.....


 I also dislike the knob....I have searched for one, the problem is the shaft doesn't come out so far and a universal knob with a grub screw, would easily engage. A sort of metal finish 80s hi fi knob would look great. Lelit know I don't like it and I think they said they would look at it...but along came covid. I'm going to have another look at it...but I wasn't able to find an easily purchasable DIY solution.


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

@DavecUK oohhhhhh if you could ask them to make another one that would be wonderful! I would 100% buy that. The other option would be updating the shank I guess but this is beyond my DIY skills / comfort zone....


----------



## JahLaza (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi @Priscilla how did you get on in the end? Did the retailer send it back working and any explanation? I'm just curious (Oh and learning!)


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi @JahLaza apparently the knob was turned on too vigorously which was strange as I hadn't used much force. The retailer sent it back working. The pump was apparently vibrating too much so they fixed that at the same time. Haven't had any problem with it since (apart from the magnet in the water tank sticking on return but this was sorted easily over the phone with the retailer).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Priscilla one tip...with steam knobs, I have often noticed people simply open them all the way...either gently or not gently, I never felt this was a good idea. Certainly, the steam doesn't seem to increase. I always open a steam knob 1/2 a turn or 1 turn, unless I think it's significantly restricting steaming, usually they are not.

My thinking is the machining of these things at the extreme of operation isn't always the same, and it may well push any seals up against an internal edge. All at steam temp.


----------

